# Iraq is going to go crazy tonight!



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm sitting here watching CNN and they're saying Saddam Hussein is going to be executed within the next 2 hours. Seems like everyone can't wait to see this on live TV. I personally don't think they need to show that on TV. I know he's a bad man that did awful things and deserves to be punished, but to be hung on live TV for the world to watch, I don't know what to think about that. What do you think?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

its being shown on TV the actual hanging?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I always say "Andrea stay out of these topics" ya think I would listen to myself!!!









Yes he deserves to be hung for all to see, sorry the man is a tyrant. He killed 10's of thousands of Men, women and children, and had no mercy or qualms about it!!
He is evil in the making, he deserves a worse punishment that that, In my opinion it's to quick.


ANDREA~


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

FIRST: My heart goes out to all our sons, daughters, husbands, wives and all of our troops








May God stay with them and watch over all of them.


Now, yes as a matter of fact I think they should show this to the whole world. Why? Those radicals will never beleive that he is dead if they don't show the actual deed. Sad to say. I don't think that most of us would like to think this way, but we are talking about some fanatical people with very different veiws and value for life.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I want to see him hang.

I'm not a terrible person. I can't think of anyone else I would want to see hanged. Osama Bin Laden, yes, I would want to see him hanged as well.

Never would have thought that of myself, that I would grow up to be someone who actually wanted to see someone hanged.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have ixed feelings on the actual televising of his hanging







...but I have heard it said more than once that there was A LOT less crime when there were public hangings in the old days...maybe some truth to that. There wasn't a long death row sentence with appeals and what-not. One was found guilty and hung immediately-or the next day...whatever. I thought it was quite grand that his execution was to be so quick-never thought we'd actually see/hear of it happening. I didn't realize the government/judicial system was that different.
I don't believe I will be watching for it on tv though. I don't think I could actually watch it happen myself...but I can see where others who had more personal stakes in his crimes would gladly watch.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I heard that on the news. I don't want to see it, I believe it would give me nightmares. Justice is justice, but I don't need to see that part of it.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> its being shown on TV the actual hanging?[/B]



Yes in fact they just said that US custody has been turned over to Iraq in order to carry out the sentence. They also mentioned that alot of people would not believe he was hanged without seeing for themselves. I know that this is a big day in history, but I probably won't actually watch it. When they say it has happened I'll believe them.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*<span style="font-family:Comic">I feel that it should be aired EVERYWHERE... That man is one that so many followed out of fear or due to their awful selves... He killed thousands of innocent people without a second thought, but I feel his worst crime was how he raised his children, mostly his two sons that were even worse then him. With the way he raised them, his awful deeds were trippled. The pain, suffering and grief he caused thousands of people will not be erased by his death... there is no way to end his life bad enough to make him pay on earth. God will take care of him one nano second after he is hung. THAT will be his real punishment. He will suffer endlessly a thousand times worse then anyone he ever hurt here, on top of that, he will also know all their pain fully a million times over. God has heard the cries of the Mother's who's children he killed, God has heard the weeping of the wives' who's husbands he tortured and then killed. Our God, his and our's has heard and seen into the lost and lonely souls of children who's parents lives he ended. Saddam can not suffer enough here, his due will come though. Everyone's always does.

To watch or not is a personal choice. If you do not want to see it, do not wish to deny anyone the chance to, that feels they need to see his end.

It's all sad.
Melanie
</span>*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree with Andrea's assessment of the man. I really do not think that they will show the actually hanging on television here in the U.S., but I could be wrong. I personally would not want to see it. I did hear them say on FoxNews that it would be taped because the Iraqi people would not believe it withoutseeing it, but for me, once a U.S. official says it happened, I will believe it. I did find parts of the trial quite ludicrous though - such as, there were a few times that court was cancelled for the day because Saddam refused to attend - if you are a prisoner, how can you refuse to go??? I realize it is a totally different judicial system, but that just struck me as strange.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm sure if you miss it on tv it'll be on the internet 15 minutes later.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

To be honest with you, I was SHOCKED







when I heard that they still hang people there. I think this is an ancient and not to mention totally barbaric way of execution...anyway I think he is an awful and pure evil man who killed innocent women and children and men for no reason...his own people no less...I think the world will be a better world without such an evil person in it, BUT I don't think I will be watching his hanging! That kind of stuff makes me physically ill..


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Bummer. They didn't televise it. I'm sure the video of it will be on the web and on some channels eventually, but, I won't watch that. I wanted to witness the execution. I think there's a difference.

No matter. The air is clearer tonight (or this morning if one is in Iraq) because an evil being (and several other evil beings also) no longer breathe. I can accept that.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Pray for out troops in Iraq is this execution happens tonight, this hanging will solve nothing and chances are just make things worse. I have a 21yr son who just came back from a yr in Iraq and beleive me we are not being told the truth of how bad things really are there,


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

from cnn.com ... "The Baath Party, the political movement that ruled Iraq during the Saddam Hussein era, is warning there will be "grave consequences" if former Iraqi leader Saddam Hussein is executed."

I am praying for our troops tonight.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I am praying for our troops tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Ya Joe..I am very grateful for these men and women who dedicate their lives for us...I do hope our troops keep safe.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=310075
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Me too.



And to all who are for the death penalty (no matter who it is), if you are for it, you should be ready to watch it. 



As for the political view, I won't go in to this. I shut my mouth.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Actually being Drawn and Quartered then hung is the normal death sentence.

I think he should get the same he requested done to others.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Aside from my personal feelings about Saddam, I have a fundamental aversion to celebrating anyone's death.......


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

what goes around comes around... too bad he wont feel the same horrible pain that he caused in thousands of others. Im very opinionated on some subjects and this is one of them. I wouldnt watch it myself but i am definitley all for it.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I only wish the execution of Sadam would fix the problems in Iraq. Unfortunately his dealth will only make matters worse. I wish there was a solution for the Iraqis, but hatred that has lasted over 700 years will not disappear, no matter what we do. I also pray our troops remain safe and well, and that this turmoil ends soon.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I also want to pray for our troops, that is all I care about concerning Iraq!
I want them home with us..








And I would have no problem watching Saddam die, but they didn't show it!!!

ANDREA~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I always say "Andrea stay out of these topics" ya think I would listen to myself!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally think he should have been beheaded







I know it's gross, but they have no problem doing it to others and to our people. Will I watch the hanging, probaly not, but I think he got off to easy.

I pray our troops will be safe.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with his execution. I admire the fact that they killed him in a speedy fashion. Personally I think he should have been shot to death in the rat hole where he was found. 

This is the part I don't get......Yes the USA troops found him and arrested him. Then we turned him over to the Iraqi govt. and they tried and convicted him and carried out the execution. DUH...............why are the radical Muslems going to take revenge on the Americans? We only captured him. Makes no logical sense.


----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

No they should not show any execution. Hanging. it shows the state of the country when your official method is hanging. It also shows the state of any country when you have executiuons.

Why am i answereing this! I actualy logged in this morning on this site to get away from the story. so much for me.!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Aside from my personal feelings about Saddam, I have a fundamental aversion to celebrating anyone's death.......[/B]


Susan, I feel the same way! 

I also am not a fan of the death penalty in general. On NPR sometimes they'll have a story about a guy who is getting ready to be put to death and even though he is a horrible criminal, somehow it just doesn't seem right for him to be put to death and I can't even listen to the story. In some ways I feel sorry for those people who for some reason, or circumstance, or bad luck, were put in the situation to commit a horrible crime. I think there should be punishment and life in prison... but I don't feel right about the death penalty. 

However, for some reason I think in Saddam's case, this was probably the best thing to do. I may seem hypocritical to say that but sometimes, things can't always be black and white...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> However, for some reason I think in Saddam's case, this was probably the best thing to do. I may seem hypocritical to say that but sometimes, things can't always be black and white...[/B]


Ditto...I agree, things are not always black and white. There are gray areas.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree with the death penalty for a variety
of cases but obviously the punishment should 
fit the crime.
As far as rejoicing at the death of an obviously
evil individual I understand but feel that more so
it should be a very sobering moment considering
that we all are guilty of many things (sure not
genocide etc.) and will also be judged accordingly.
I don't condone his actions nor do I believe he
should have been shown any more compassion
than he was (his final day visit with his relatives).
I do believe we should take it for what it is/was
and move on. On a personal note.... I would rejoice
at the return of our troops and the end of this debacle.


----------



## furevermaltese (Oct 21, 2006)

i think it is sad for any country to still have the death penalty.
a country with death penalty is not a civilized country.

i am shocked about people who want to see *anybody* hung or worse.
gives you a good impression of their souls.

and i am not praying for any troops who are in a country they have no business being in.
but i feel sorry for the poor soldiers who didn't have a say in for what cause they are suppose to fight or die.



> "God will take care of him one nano second after he is hung. THAT will be his real punishment. He will suffer endlessly a thousand times worse then anyone he ever hurt here, on top of that, he will also know all their pain fully a million times over. "[/B]


 miss melanie i would like to know if god personally told you that or if you got any prove for your assumptions?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> i think it is sad for any country to still have the death penalty.
> a country with death penalty is not a civilized country.
> 
> i am shocked about people who want to see *anybody* hung or worse.
> ...





> "God will take care of him one nano second after he is hung. THAT will be his real punishment. He will suffer endlessly a thousand times worse then anyone he ever hurt here, on top of that, he will also know all their pain fully a million times over. "[/B]


 miss melanie i would like to know if god personally told you that or if you got any prove for your assumptions?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes God told me and Mel that


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I find it interesting that this is your second post since October...why choose this thread for that?


----------



## furevermaltese (Oct 21, 2006)

> Believe it or not, many soldiers JOINED the military JUST for the chance to help in this war b/c of 9/11.
> I find it interesting that this is your second post since October...why choose this thread for that?
> 
> 
> ...


i am sorry. i didn't know there where rules for when to respond to what


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

yes, I edited my post...so that it would not be misconstrued. But soldiers know what they are getting themselves into when they enlist. Many are proud to serve their country. I just wanted to defend our soldiers who sacrifice their time for our freedoms...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> i think it is sad for any country to still have the death penalty.
> a country with death penalty is not a civilized country.
> 
> i am shocked about people who want to see *anybody* hung or worse.
> ...





> "God will take care of him one nano second after he is hung. THAT will be his real punishment. He will suffer endlessly a thousand times worse then anyone he ever hurt here, on top of that, he will also know all their pain fully a million times over. "[/B]


 miss melanie i would like to know if god personally told you that or if you got any prove for your assumptions? [/B][/QUOTE]

<span style="font-family:Comic">
furevermaltese, how I learned about what I believe, not assume, is a long story. Perhaps one night you would join Live Chat, and I could fill you in, on how and why I know what I know.

Thank you for your interest,
Melanie
</span>


----------



## furevermaltese (Oct 21, 2006)

> furevermaltese, how I learned about what I believe, not assume, is a long story. Perhaps one night you would join Live Chat, and I could fill you in, on how and why I know what I know.
> 
> Thank you for your interest,
> Melanie
> [/font][/size][/color][/B]


i'd be happy to meet in live chat later tonight


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*please keep this civil and do not turn it into personal attacks*

express your views, respect that of others, even if you disagree, and lets keep this friendly


thank you

"we return you to your regularly scheduled program"


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> *please keep this civil and do not turn it into personal attacks*
> 
> express your views, respect that of others, even if you disagree, and lets keep this friendly
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know. I believe we judge no one lest we be judged. As for praying for troops fighting where they didn't ask to go - I don't know many soldiers who truly love to go fight. I'll pray for them and their safe return.



As for what happens to Saddam now is only for God to know.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I just think the whole thing is sad--the whole big picture. I haven't seen the news last night or today, but have heard that the media was only allowed to film up until the moments before the actual hanging. From what I know he was an evil man--and very manipulative. He came accross so confident and pursusive, arrogant--dare I say charismatic. All of these traits that are found in many leaders that can either use their talent for good or evil--and the evil ones unfortunately fool a lot of people. Anyway, don't mean to ramble. I won't get into any debates on if he deserved what he got, etc. I certainly know that the countless innocent lives that he took over the years did not deserve it. I'm just tired of hearing of all the death and destruction over there. And I think that whether he "deserved" it or not, it's only going to infuriate our enemies even more. It's all very sad to me.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I repeat, I'm glad the SOB no longer breathes. And I'm a good, sweet, caring human being. But, I have limits. That man was a modern day Hitler, if not worse, and I'm glad he came to justice.

I am not in favor, generally, of killing anyone (ie; the death "penalty") but I do believe there are evil, evil people who have committed such horrible acts, we cannot risk having them live on our planet, even behind bars.

And feeling this way has nothing to do with supporting (or not) the troops or praying for them. The two are very different things and one can do both or neither.

Remember, thankfully, we live where we can feel what we want to feel, think what we want to think, and, say what we want to say (without personal attacks as Joe pointed out which is just civility and not dictatorial).

I may not agree with everyone's personal feelings but I'll defend your right to feel and think your own way.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Remember, thankfully, we live where we can feel what we want to feel, think what we want to think, and, say what we want to say (without personal attacks as Joe pointed out which is just civility and not dictatorial).
> 
> I may not agree with everyone's personal feelings but I'll defend your right to feel and think your own way.[/B]


 

Right on, Christine.


----------

